# Amp under $350



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey fellow guitarists. So ive been looking for a new amp for a while and i have narrowed down my search a bit. I want preferably tube, solid state or a hybrid of both but i dont mind a good digital amp. I play mostly blues, rock and jazz/soul. Looking to achieve a Roy Buchanan like sound so here are my choices for now: 
Fender Champion 40
Orange Micro Terror Head and Cab
Fender Mustang 2 ( i already own the mustang 1 v2)
Vox VT20
Bugera V5 Infinum

Gotta be under 350 without taxes. The other is that it has to be able to put up with a drummer and take pedals decently. Do you guys have any suggestions or experience with any of these amps? 
Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Blues Junior, but still over your price range


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

You'll be hard-pressed to get a NEW tube amp for $350 that will hang with a drummer. In that price range, your best bang for the buck are probably the modeling type amps you listed - Vox, Fender (I'm sure Peavey and L6 have comparable amps). IMO, the Microterror is a one trick pony.

Used, you could maybe land an old Traynor or a not so old Blues Jr. Great amps for the kind of music you mentioned.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Personally I would strongly suggest waiting until you have $500 and buying used. You gain many more options, most of which you won't outgrow any time soon.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

When I saw Roy back in the day, he played a Fender Deluxe reverb with a 12" extension cabinet, cranked. He definitely had that "Roy Sound" that evening. I happen to agree with Budda on this.. Save your pennies if you really want the tone your looking for.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Budda hit the nail on the head. For $350 before taxes new, you're not going to get anything significantly better than what you already have. You'll be out shopping for a $600 amp within a year (or sitting there wishing you could afford one). $450-$600 will get you something on the used market that you won't outgrow in a week. 

Oh, and I wouldn't personally recommend a Blues Jr. Playing with a drummer, the Blues Jr. would need to be turned up so loud that a clean-ish sound would be impossible, making pedals tricky and giving you a very narrow range of sounds. Besides, for $50-$100 more than a used Blues Jr., you could get into much more suitable, slightly higher wattage, larger cabinet, 12" speaker instead of "10 tube amp. Don't get me wrong, Blues Jrs. are great amps to practice at home with, or to crank and get that natural drive, but you would soon get sick of that ALL THE TIME with the drummer.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I was going to suggest getting a used Peavey Classic 30 but I just googled it and most are asking around $800+. CAD. Used to be able to get it at around $400-450 used. The prices have definitely gone up. As most have said, don't spend that $350 now and just save some more till you get to around $500. You won't be able to get an amp that could hang with a drummer at that price point.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No one is paying $800 for a C30 though. That's used drri or twin money.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

There were a couple of classic 50 heads for around $350 on kijiji no long ago. I used to have the combo, great amp


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

That i'll do then. I think i should have about 650 for christmas. Im just getting really impatient with the Mustang. BTW how about the Marshall Mini Stack? I don't plan on giggin, just practicing with a drummer. It retails at L&M for 499 i think. Thanks.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I would consider a Peavey BANDIT 112, 80-watts through a 12" speaker, at 45 pounds. Portable, and loud enough for any drummer. $500 new, and much less used.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Rhh7 honestly im not a fan of those peaveys nor Line 6. I have however tried a Peavey Windsor and it is a nice amp. Thanks.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

rhh7 said:


> I would consider a Peavey BANDIT 112, 80-watts through a 12" speaker, at 45 pounds. Portable, and loud enough for any drummer. $500 new, and much less used.


I have a envoy 110..... Love it. 

The transtube series is really good. Sound good, last a long time. Very very loud for their size. And the newer ones have a direct line out to go to the P.A. 

But most of my amps collect dust. I only use them at jam sessions. 

Rehearsal and live I use a digitech multi effect/amp modeller direct to P.A.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I gigged for years with the Roland Cube 60. Great amps. See if you can find a Blues Cube 60. They sound as good as any amp ever made.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

There's also the old tech 21 trademark series.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I read this post and it sounds to me the OP wants a new amp for $350. Not new to him. That won't buy you much


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

There is a traynor YCV40 on kijiji hamilton for 350, A Fender princeton for 275,


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Im really divided between the Marshall MG15 Mini Stack, the Fender Champion 100, the Vox AC15R and the Vox Valvetronix 80. Lots of time to decide though. That Princeton sounds temptative but i want to buy new. Thanks.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Kamikaze13 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys. Im really divided between the Marshall MG15 Mini Stack, the Fender Champion 100, the Vox AC15R and the Vox Valvetronix 80. Lots of time to decide though. That Princeton sounds temptative but i want to buy new. Thanks.


Don't do the mini-stack if you plan on playing with anyone. I had mine cranked and boosted and I disappeared as soon as the other instruments kicked in. 

I have a fender Pro 185 that I'd sell. Check into them to see if you're interested.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you want to play with a drummer you want at least 40W to have it stay remotely clean.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Ok so that takes the Marshall out. How about the Champion?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I've never used that model. How does it sound to you? Is it merely passable, in which case you'll just be selling it (at a loss if new) to help fund a new amp by this time next year? Or do you enjoy the tones it makes and expect that you'll be using it for a while? Be honest with yourself, as it's your money going into it.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Go used. undoubtedly. I really liked the pro jr. They're iften up for $250-$350. Also sometimes you can find a guitar or bass mate for $350. 

All good platforms.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree with the Traynor recommendation, Sambonee. Made one myself about post 3 or so.




Budda said:


> If you want to play with a drummer you want at least 40W to have it stay remotely clean.


I don't get these blanket statements. I can hang clean with a drummer with a DRRI (22W) or my LSS (30W). Lots of amps <40W stay clean at drummer levels - a lot depends on speaker efficiency (and the drummer's fists). I don't think the OP should use 'at least 40W' as a criteria.

Me? I'd be all over that used YVC40 for $350........but he apparently wants new. Tough to get a new amp of the quality of that Traynor for that price.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I second a used Traynor. I recently picked up a used YCV50 Blue for $350 with a Traynor 1x12 cab for another $100. Wouldn't do for stadiums but anything else is no problem.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

High/deaf how quiet is your drummer?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I actually have had loud drummers while playing my DRRI too and I don't have any issues getting heard or hearing myself. I hardly go over 3 on my DRRI.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The one that moved back to Ontario was too loud - I was on him all the time to play more dynamically. Even with him, I played the DRRI. If anyone's louder than him, they got some learnin' to do, IMO.

His replacement and the other 2 drummers I play with regularly are easy on the ears - they all play for the size of the room (2 were touring pro's in the 80's/90's). In small rooms, I can get by with 15W amps with any of those guys. Never had a problem in larger rooms with the DRRI or LSS.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Next question: do you DRRI owners think that say a fender mustang on 3 would be just as loud, in perceived volume?

I had an 80W 212 combo in high school and had to crank it. The 15W bass amp kept up fine though. 

Also, do you guys have kickback legs?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Not sure about the Mustang I've never played one. I am assuming you mean the tilt back legs, I don't have one on my amp, I use the Ampwedge.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I have no experience with Fender Mustangs, but I did own a Princeton 65 (65 watt transistor amp) and it wasn't as loud (perceived) as the DRRI. Part of the reason was when the P65 got anywhere close to clipping it was harsh and grating. A DRRI at 3 or 4 is pretty loud - and as clean as I want to be. Clean is a relative term, I know a guy who hates 50W Fender tube amps because they aren't clean enough. He wants 'pristine clean', like JC120 clean. 

No kickback legs, I use a Standback when I'm in a tight area.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

I love buying used but my parents want me to buy used lol.


----------



## dropdew (Nov 18, 2014)

Peavey classic 30 used one. Great amp. Save up and put in a celestion v 30 or another good speaker of choice. Change the tubes not forgetting the sovtek12ax7 lps in v3

Sent from my B1-730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Sorry on my last post. I meant new.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Has anyone here bought from those american sites like Sweetwater or Musicians Friend?. Im thinking about buying it and shipping it to someone in the States and then pick it up. Too bad ouru dollar sucks.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

Axe Music in Alberta has pretty good prices, I got a Tweaker 15 for the same price Cdn as what they were going for in the US this spring. I also worked out the price of a Peavey Classic 20 MH and it's cheaper through them than US and exchange.

The guys are right that you want a bare min of $500 for a half decent new tube amp or pretty good used. Consider going head and cab instead of combo. You can get away with lower watts in a head with high efficiency 12in speakers (at least 96 decibels preferably 100) in the cab(s). You have the option of a 1x12, a 2x12, one of each or 2 1x12s. You also have the option of open back or closed or 1 of each.
I started with a new Fender G-DEC 30 combo which I still have, but when I went tube the first was a used 2watt head and a 2x12, now I also have a 6watt and 2 15watters, 2 more 2x12s and a 1x12. 2 cabs are convertible, 1 is open back and 1 is closed. I have 4 sets of speakers which I mix and match in the 2x12s and a Celestion Gold in the 1x12.

Don't limit yourself to just a combo or new, used your dollars go farther, head and cab give you more options and if you really like your speakers and cab you can just buy another head later.

If you do go combo and you find you can't hang with Mr Gorilla Fists, just add an extension cab.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Kamikaze13 said:


> Sorry on my last post. I meant new.


Get your parents to read this thread.


----------



## dropdew (Nov 18, 2014)

You'll get crap solid state for 350

Sent from my B1-730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Kamikaze13 said:


> Has anyone here bought from those american sites like Sweetwater or Musicians Friend?. Im thinking about buying it and shipping it to someone in the States and then pick it up. Too bad ouru dollar sucks.


You will have about $225USD, which doesnt help you at all. 

Explain to your parents that buying new at that price point is foolish. When they question you, ask if they want the $9000 new car that is tiny and inefficient or the $9k used car that was $16k when it rolled off the lot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2015)

I can understand why your parents want you to buy new because you get a warranty and depending 
on store policy, you can return it if it's not the amp for you. However, I agree with the comments 
about buying used too. Unless an amp has been bounced off a stage or fell off the back of a truck, 
they tend to be indestructible (depending on brand). Another option to consider is renting various 
amps (a different one each month, eg) from your local shop to see which one is right for you.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

I've convinced them about buying used, but ill have to until Christmas for my next purchase. BTW im liking the Peavey Classic 30. How much aret they used in Canada?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Larry, you can buy used at stores as well. Only consignment models would come without a 30-day warranty, and lets you try and inspect without "so you taking it?" over your shoulder.

OP there is one for $400 in Oshawa, and only 4 come up in a province-wide Kijiji search.

I would get in touch with long and mcquade and see what their used inventory has in your price range.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2015)

I did not know that. Tnx Budda.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No probs. I bought my Les Paul used and got the extended warranty for an extra $10 or $15 - either way it is very inexpensive for what it is. That is through l&m.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Long and McQuade in Stratford has a used H&K combo (18 watt?) in your price range. I was thinking of pouncing on it, but its too close to Christmas


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

In your shoes I would buy a slightly used traynor. It would have a transferable 2 year warranty. It would make your ears, your wallet, and your parents happy.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

rhh7 said:


> I would consider a Peavey BANDIT 112, 80-watts through a 12" speaker, at 45 pounds. Portable, and loud enough for any drummer. $500 new, and much less used.


I second the Bandit. great bang for your buck and loud.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

marcos said:


> I second the Bandit. great bang for your buck and loud.


yes but the catch is you have to listen to it! 
a bandit is not a tube amp, and if you think you can hear the difference YOU CAN 
welcome to the dark cork sniffer side of the guitar world 

save your dough an go tube if you want a bluesy amp 
blues jr , hr deluxe, peavey classic, traynor ycv50 blue, used 65 deluxe are all really great amps 
you will outgrow the bandit in a short time 

p


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

parkhead said:


> yes but the catch is you have to listen to it!
> a bandit is not a tube amp, and if you think you can hear the difference YOU CAN
> welcome to the dark cork sniffer side of the guitar world
> 
> ...




I have nothing against solid state but i would indeed prefer tube. The blues jr would be my choice of those listed above but as budda said, I don't know if it would hold up to a drummer and remain reasonably clean.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The fact of the matter is, unless you find a wicked deal your $350 will get you a current solid state/digital amp that will sound pretty good. Ignore the "it has to be tube!" guys, because it doesn't. Both the Fender Mustangs and Peavey VIP's I've used when I worked retail were pleasant surprises.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Again i have nothing against modeling/solid state. The Vox Valvetronix is a modeling amp and still keeps some of that "tube" feel because it has a tube in the preamp. Ill wait till Christmas and by then i should be able to get something a bit nicer, nevertheless i understand not to understimate these amps. Im thinking about buying a used head like a h&k tubemeister that i saw on kijiji for 350 and a new cab or the other way around. Thoughts on the tubemeister 5w head?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Kamikaze13 said:


> Again i have nothing against modeling/solid state. The Vox Valvetronix is a modeling amp and still keeps some of that "tube" feel because it has a tube in the preamp. Ill wait till Christmas and by then i should be able to get something a bit nicer, nevertheless i understand not to understimate these amps. Im thinking about buying a used head like a h&k tubemeister that i saw on kijiji for 350 and a new cab or the other way around. Thoughts on the tubemeister 5w head?


no reverb on the 5, but the combo I mentioned earlier does. And, no extra dollars needed for a cab.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Go try some amps, see what you like. Then, see what they go for on the used market. Then, see if any of them are close to you and near your budget. If not, keep on saving.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The Tubemeister 5 probably wouldn't be loud enough clean to keep up with a drummer. The 18 MIGHT be, the 36 would be the best choice. However, they're considerably more $ than your budget. Seriously...TRAYNOR. Best bang for your buck. You can get, not just used, but vintage and be almost certain to be able to get your money back if you ever decide to sell.


----------



## dropdew (Nov 18, 2014)

Those crate v series tube amps are good priced and solid

Sent from my B1-730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

There is a fender hot rod deluxe for $375 in Toronto on a Facebook gear page. That usually means you can find it on kijiji or CL too.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I like the trans tube series from Peavey as well. 

Don't rule them out. My 40w Envoy from 1999 has no trouble keeping up with acoustic drums at Bar Jams. With a mic in front of it it's good on the F.O.H. 

They can get a very wide range of guitar sounds.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

A 15 watt BJr is loud. It has a master volume so you can play with the sound. Crank the normal volume to something low like 2 and crank the master for loud and clean, or crank the volume up really loud and turn the master up to 2 or 3 for loud dirt. Plus anything in between. It has very few knobs to distract you. Just treble mids and bass, and the fat switch, volume and master volume. But if you really want a decent amp, the best thing is to hit all the used equipment at the stores like L&M, Mojo music, La Music etc. Try them out with your guitar so you know exactly what you are getting. 

Also there is one other advantage to buying used. Speakers take time to break in. A new amp will not sound as nice as the same used amp with about 30 or 40 hours on the speaker.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

IIRC L&M will credit 1/2 of the rental value towards an item that you end up purchasing. Probably not a bad way to audition an amp for a month.

+1 on going gently used & buying the extended warranty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratotone (Jan 29, 2014)

Roryfan said:


> IIRC L&M will credit 1/2 of the rental value towards an item that you end up purchasing. Probably not a bad way to audition an amp for a month.
> 
> +1 on going gently used & buying the extended warranty.


(Sorry for posting in the quote box earlier - not sure why this happened but managed to edit out)
Long and Mcquade rental rates are pretty affordable- eg Hot Rod Deluxe 3 $45/mo Trainer YGL-1 $28/mo


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Unless you're a country player who needs pristine cleans, don't get too hung up on wattage. I played a party on Labour Day with a 15W head into a 112 cab & didn't even turn it halfway up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2015)

I can vouch for Rory. I was there on bass. Outdoor party too.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

There is a nice Hot Rod Deluxe on Kijiji with the tags still on for $445 and a Traynor YCV40 for $325. They are both mint. Budda can you give me the name to that page? 
I'll try to pass by L&M today after my guitar lessons. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

I'll probably end up buying used from L&M if they have something that suits my needs.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

What are you playing now ?


Kamikaze13 said:


> I'll probably end up buying used from L&M if they have something that suits my needs.


Complete with 30 day return policy if you do not like it and 90 day warranty. Smart, there is a lot of junk on Kijiji that owners try to unload. You know them amps that start cutting out after 30 minutes etc. Also lots of stolen goods. Not to say you won't get something used stolen from L&M but at least you will have a bill of sale and a return policy.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Distortion said:


> mplete with 30 day return policy if you do not like it and 90 day warranty. Smart, there is a lot of junk on Kijiji that owners try to unload. You know them amps that start cutting out after 30 minutes etc. Also lots of stolen goods. Not to say you won't get something used stolen from L&M but at least you will have a bill of sale and a return policy.


And that is why my parents wanted new gear and not used. BTW in case of buying tube, how often do they need to be maintained/how often do tubes break?
Thanks.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

A lot of cork sniffers change tubes like i change socks but the last tube amp I bought off L&M was a used peavey classic 50 which I never did anything to and I sold it and it sounded just as good as the day I bought it seven years later.. It was just too big for my needs now.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

How often you need to replace tubes comes down to how often you use the amp. Maintenance is basically making sure it's biased properly (if that's an option) and that it's seeing the proper load when in use. 

Spend the extra $10 and get the performance warranty.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Kamikaze13 said:


> There is a nice Hot Rod Deluxe on Kijiji with the tags still on for $445 and a Traynor YCV40 for $325. They are both mint. Budda can you give me the name to that page?
> I'll try to pass by L&M today after my guitar lessons. Thanks everyone.


Both of these are solid options. I've owned both amps in the past and really liked them. Especially if you're going to use them as a platform for pedals, which they excel at. 

If I needed a cheap gigging amp that I could rely on and not have to worry about, I'd grab that Traynor in a heartbeat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Is the Fender worth the extra 100 though?
I really like the Fender. There is also a Tweed Blues Deluxe for 450 which i really like the looks of. I will probably be using whatever i get with a Zoom G1XON multieffects.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Try them side by side and pick the one you think sounds best. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That YCV40 for $350 is a steal as long as it's in decent condition. I like Fender amps but between the HRD and the YCV40, I'll take the YCV40 any day. 

But try it out, see which one works for you.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Or you could get a dependable SS amp and a backup: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/mi...ps/1104078046?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Chito said:


> That YCV40 for $350 is a steal as long as it's in decent condition. I like Fender amps but between the HRD and the YCV40, I'll take the YCV40 any day.
> 
> But try it out, see which one works for you.


It's $325!! Hell, I might want it myself!!! 

As for which is better, they're very similar in specs and tube complement. From my personal experience and what I've read, the Traynors are more reliable than the Fenders. 

If you like the way the Fender looks better and are willing to pay an extra hundo for that, go for it! Looks are important, too! Honestly, I would be happy with either, but I would probably be happiest spending $325 on the Traynor and spending $100 on a used Marshall-in-a-box pedal, like the Fulltone OCD and using that instead of the Traynor's drive channel


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ha...er/1118971266?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Looks minty fresh from the photos


----------



## rearviewmirror2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Kamikaze13 said:


> Has anyone here bought from those american sites like Sweetwater or Musicians Friend?. Im thinking about buying it and shipping it to someone in the States and then pick it up. Too bad ouru dollar sucks.


I live 5 miles from the MB, SK and North Dakota border and have had a lot of stuff bought and shipped stateside from MF and Sweetwater and GC. In fact my Egnator Tweaker from MF would be in your price range if the exchange rate was better. Also second the quality of peavey tube and ss amps mentioned. I have a 1980s Bandit that still rocks hard. Played classic 30 a few shows and loved it.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Just to add to two of the top picks so far:

*Traynor*: as I mentioned before you can get a slightly used one at l&m and they have a transferable warranty. If you didn't know, L&M owns Traynor.

*Peavey*: I had a peavey envoy with transtube technology (still SS, not real tubes). As a clean pedal platform it is fantastic. I didn't care too much for the overdrive channel despite it having three different flavors of drive. I used a miab pedal into the clean channel and it was great. Very warm, full sounding... tube like. You'd have a hard time telling the difference between the transtube technology from peavey and a tube amp when it's clean.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Ok so i passed by L&M yesterday and tried three different amps. First off the Vox VT80 which had nice cleans and lots of range but not as nice of a distorted sound. Then the Tubemeister 5w combo which i believe is too small and the Fender Super Champ x2. The Super Champ was killer. I Fell in love with it. Nice tube feel but still lots of range because of the digital section. I think ill wait till Boxing Week and then either buy it or use L&Ms rent to own program. Really nice amp.


----------



## dropdew (Nov 18, 2014)

Distortion said:


> A lot of cork sniffers change tubes like i change socks but the last tube amp I bought off L&M was a used peavey classic 50 which I never did anything to and I sold it and it sounded just as good as the day I bought it seven years later.. It was just too big for my needs now.


I have a classic 30 I bought it new last year. I wanted the series II with footswitchable boost other words I would of went used because the reviews all were like 4.5 to 5 stars out of 5 stars. Plus the series II they resolved the tube rattle issue. One thing I read multiple times is the life you get out of your tubes. I've read someone bought their classic 30 in one of the first years they were released and still plays it with original tubes. I'm still using original power JJs but I messed around with my preamp tubes and am putting in a better speaker.

Sent from my B1-730 using Tapatalk


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

as many have noted there is no excuse to get a solid state amp 
they are lots of killer deals on decent tube amps ...

I am sorry but playing a solid state amp is like 
going to the prom with a guy as your date, because you were afraid to ask out a girl !

(yes that was terrible and politically incorrect if your dream date is another guy ! and everyone is ok with that ! But you get my point) 
P


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

TraynorGarnet just sold his YGM for $325. That was a good deal and a great amp That amp is much better than any of the ones you tried at L&M


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

parkhead said:


> as many have noted there is no excuse to get a solid state amp
> they are lots of killer deals on decent tube amps ...
> 
> I am sorry but playing a solid state amp is like
> ...


I disagree. Give a Roland Blues Cube or the new Blackstar TVP a run..._nothing wrong with *some* SS amps. I hear the Mustang is pretty darn good too_
SS amps fill an important need for those who need quality at bedroom levels and something other than one trick pony amps


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

Scotty said:


> I disagree. Give a Roland Blues Cube or the new Blackstar TVP a run..._nothing wrong with *some* SS amps. I hear the Mustang is pretty darn good too_
> SS amps fill an important need for those who need quality at bedroom levels and something other than one trick pony amps


no argument as long as you realize the appropriate function of a solid state amp is for a practice amp, a new wave player, jazz player
or anyone who wants to sound horrid at their next rock gig

the minute you involve a drummer or live playing in the discussion the superior harmonic content of a tube output section
will give the player acoustic presence not achievable with solid state or hybrid technology

this is the reason why Line 6 now makes amps with a tube power amp

(for the record I have tried the amps you mention, they have a place but not on a bandstand) 
p


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

parkhead said:


> no argument as long as you realize the appropriate function of a solid state amp is for a practice amp, a new wave player, jazz player
> or anyone who wants to sound horrid at their next rock gig
> 
> the minute you involve a drummer or live playing in the discussion the superior harmonic content of a tube output section
> ...


I'm sure you're right, but lets look at what the young fella was looking for, what he's playing, the fact he's living at home with his parents, his budget and the fact hes not gigging. 

So many people assume that tube is king and the right fit for everybody and in almost every situ. In this particular case, there's a lot to the fit and *good quality* *SS* is something I would consider if I was in his shoes


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

> Gotta be under 350 without taxes. The other is that it has to be able to put up with a drummer and take pedals decently. Do you guys have any suggestions or experience with any of these amps?


He wants something that he could use with a drummer. The ones you mentioned won't cut it, at least if he's thinking of playing with a drummer.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

A 50W SS amp will cut it with a drummer if you know how to dial it in.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Scotty said:


> I'm sure you're right, but lets look at what the young fella was looking for, what he's playing, the fact he's living at home with his parents, his budget and the fact hes not gigging.
> 
> So many people assume that tube is king and the right fit for everybody and in almost every situ. In this particular case, there's a lot to the fit and *good quality* *SS* is something I would consider if I was in his shoes


I am totally considering SS amps. I am not going to be playing a lot outside of the house except at some parties. A friend of mine gave me a Fender Frontman 25r because he quit playing and i cannot get it past 4 . Its too loud for where im playing at. The drummer i play with is not that loud since what we are doing is mainly Booker T and the MGs kinda stuff and blues with some occasional Led Zeppelin thrown in. And parkhead you are kinda right, i am a jazz player in some sorta way since i do play some latin jazz stuff.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

There's the frontman 15 if you like the 25


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Knight yyz i think the 15 would be a downgrade lol. I already have the 25r and a Mustang 1. Looking at the Vox Vt series and the Fender Champions.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you like the mustang, what about the 100W combo version?


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

I think 100w might be too much for someone that plays in the basement mostly lol


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Not necessarily. With SS (transistor) amps, there isn't much downside to more power. One transformer (PT) has to get a bit bigger so a bit more weight, that's about it. With SS amps, it's really all about the pre-amp. You don't want to get anywhere near power amp distortion, so the more power the better until you reach infinity (there is no need to 'size the amp to the room'). 

The difference between 15 or 50 or 100w in tube amps is significant. Two transformers that both have to get larger/heavier. More tubes to feed/care for/replace. But the big thing is that it isn't all about just the pre-amp, you DO want to get into power amp distortion with a tube amp. 

So a 100w tube amp for a basement player, yeah, a little craze (but it is done). Some master volume 100w amps work OK for some people (and a PS solves this problem completely, but I digress). 15w is still loud if you're trying to get into the power section at all. Then there's the sonic differences in how we perceive tube watts v transistor watts.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Kamikaze13 said:


> Gotta be under 350 without taxes. The other is that it has to be able to put up with a drummer and take pedals decently. Do you guys have any suggestions or experience with any of these amps?
> Any help is appreciated, thanks.


Old YBA-1 can be had for 350 if you keep your eyes peeled. Takes pedals like a champ, can keep up with the loudest drummers, can play bass or guitar through it and can be modded to plexi tones by any competent tech.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I used 100W in a basement until I moved out. Then I used 100W wherever I was living at the time. This is my first house than doesn't have an amp in it (yet).

Know how to dial in your amp at the level you're at and things will be fine.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> Not necessarily. With SS (transistor) amps, there isn't much downside to more power. One transformer (PT) has to get a bit bigger so a bit more weight, that's about it. With SS amps, it's really all about the pre-amp. You don't want to get anywhere near power amp distortion, so the more power the better until you reach infinity (there is no need to 'size the amp to the room').
> 
> The difference between 15 or 50 or 100w in tube amps is significant. Two transformers that both have to get larger/heavier. More tubes to feed/care for/replace. But the big thing is that it isn't all about just the pre-amp, you DO want to get into power amp distortion with a tube amp.
> 
> So a 100w tube amp for a basement player, yeah, a little craze (but it is done). Some master volume 100w amps work OK for some people (and a PS solves this problem completely, but I digress). 15w is still loud if you're trying to get into the power section at all. Then there's the sonic differences in how we perceive tube watts v transistor watts.


Makes sense now that i think about it. True that there is no need to put up the volume to drive the amp. Still though, i think it is a bit of an overkill for me.

The YBA 1 looks good but i would need a cab to use it. The attenuator function on the 50th anniversary one looks useful though.

It probably is my inexperience but When i crank up the Frontman 25r it seems to keep up with the drums easily enough. It is probably my ear and the acoustics of the basement itself though. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Well it will be the acoustics of any room that help determine if you can keep up or not. Placing a combo amp on a stand of some sort (they do sell amp stands) helps greatly with sound dispersion.

"Great" is hard to find at $350 in the amp world. "Does the job well" is much easier. Are you any closer to a decision?


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

I think ill just save up till i can afford something that i won't outgrow anytime soon, like a nice stack of some sort. Thing is, i'm moving to Cuba in about a year and i need something that will cover me there. There i will have ample space to crank the amp no problem.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You don't need a stack. As an owner of one for the last 10 years, you don't need one. Also, there is *no* guarantee you won't outgrow whatever you choose in 6 months or 6 years. You get what works for you, on your budget. If your tastes change past what your gear can provide, you change your gear.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

I know i don't need one, but I really like them. I don't really need three guitars but you know how it goes. What i will donis that i will save up until i can afford a nice stack/combo amp at around $650.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

you can't get a nice stack at $650. You can get a decent head on a 212 cab for $800, if you find a good deal on both. Most good amp heads start at $600 or so used. A decent 212 cab is $350 or so, a decent 412 is usually $500+.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

This kid has sure got you guys wound up. 100 posts go and buy the damn thing.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Dont know if I really need a 4×12 but it surely would be nice. I think a 2×12 will do just fine.


Distortion said:


> This kid has sure got you guys wound up.


True Lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2015)

A 412's quite a bit of weight to take down to Cuba.
212 or even 112 or 210, 110 should suit your needs.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Laristotle wheight is no problem as we are taking a container with us to put in anything hefty. My problem with the 4×12 is the hauling and moving around with it. Does not seem too practical to me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2015)

I agree. It's not practical. I traded my half stack (412) for a 212 combo years ago
for the reasons you stated. 412's look impressive on stage. That's about it.

I traded this










For this (plus some).


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

That Hiwatt stack certainly would look nice not only on stage. The Riviera also looks nice and i bet it would be way easier to move around with.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I was thinking about your need to haul your gear around while in Cuba. I've been to Cuba a number of times, and in different capacities: a) as a teenager with friends, b) at an academic conference where I stayed in the residences of Cuban students studying arts and music (very cool!), and c) on a family vacation at an all-inclusive hotel. I would never claim to "know" Cuba, but I do have impressions. One of these impressions is that you would be nuts to arrive at a club there with a fancy head and a 4x12. If you're playing with/for locals, I would avoid anything that TO THEM seems ostentatious. I don't know what amps/cabs amateur musicians normally use in Cuba, but my impression would be that you'd be just fine with a solid state Peavey amp. Fender might even be a little over the top given the reputation of the brand. 

If you're thinking of going the tube route, are you confident that you can get replacement tubes in Cuba?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2015)

Kamikaze13 said:


> That Hiwatt stack certainly would look nice not only on stage. The Riviera also looks nice and i bet it would be way easier to move around with.


It is easier than the Hiwatt was, but, even the Rivera is an effort for me.
You'll find that out as you age. lol.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Kamikaze13 said:


> I think ill just save up till i can afford something that i won't outgrow anytime soon, like a nice stack of some sort. Thing is, i'm moving to Cuba in about a year and i need something that will cover me there. There i will have ample space to crank the amp no problem.


Good luck moving to Cuba  (don't say later that I didn't warn you, that emoji says it all) 

I would only take there something that I would be willing to give away or lose (stolen or broken) like a 15W ss practice amp. I also would take a power stabilizer with me. I used to have a Peavey classic 50 and the sound would vary from stage to stage due to the fluctuations of the electricity. Anyway you won't have much electricity to play around with electric instruments over there. Also, forget taking expensive or several guitars with you; you might end up losing them in the Cuban customs.

If you are going to stay in Havana just rent one of the guitar amps from the group Zeus whenever you need one, don't get too drunk and don't believe in true love, that's it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You don't want to move a 412 but you want a halfstack? ...


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Ok so i am going to live in Cuba, i've lived there my whole life until 3 years ago. I know my way around the city and such since i lived there most of my life. A 2×12 would be a fancy thing to arrive there with, imagine a full on stack. The average amps that musicians use in there are Peaveys, Rolands and Fenders with the latter being very valuable. Fender guitars are not that uncommon but they are considered very valuable and Les Pauls are treasured by their owners like cars.

I asked about the tubes and tube amp maintainance earlier on the thread because i was not sure at all. Tubes can be found but they are pricey and not that common.

If youre a local you know your stuff about gear getting lost or stolen and you surely keep your eyes peeled. Getting through customs is not a problem since some of the gear if not most will be sent in a container through a ship to Havana. Power adaptors come in handy that is true.

Another thing is that I could probably get twice what I paid for on any piece of gear because the music instrument market there. Any piece of gear is very valuable.

I want a 2×12 half stack not a 4×12 halfstack if that makes sense lol.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

So you must know that, if you are lucky, you can get a vintage tube amp in Cuba for less than 1/4 of the real value. You should go to see Aldo or Jesus, everybody knows them.
Anything you buy new under $350 is going to be pretty much the same quality.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

A head and 212 cab is a quarter stack. 

It sounds to me like you would be suited just fine with a Roland Cube series, Peavey VIP series or Fender mustang. A wide range of tones, usable, in your price range, and should handle the trip (barring no flooding).


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

game changer....just grab a used blues cube. Its all you need for what you play and you wont have to look for tubes...don't get lost in the "gotta have tube" hype.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

In 1994 I paid £220 for my 72 Hiwatt Custom 50 with matching 4x12 cabinet.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

hardasmum said:


> In 1994 I paid £220 for my 72 Hiwatt Custom 50 with matching 4x12 cabinet.


That's pretty much Cuba today. Only difference is there is no much Hiwatt. That's the magic of living without Internet


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

I guess I will go solid state or digital then. The question now is combo or stack? I really like the look and sound of stacks but i guess they can be too much. I think a Fender Champion 100 should be enough. Perhaps the micro terror stack and a few extra 12ax7 tubes just in case but I don't know if the Orange fits my style. Blues Cube is another good option.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2015)

Depending on how much time you have prior to leaving,
rent a few options, once a month. See which one suits your
needs and buy that one or a used equivalent. If you go tube,
buy extras of those as well.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You don't need a stack. Get a 112 combo.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Laristotle i have lots of time, about a year. Budda i see what you mean. It is kinda useless to have a stack when you can get a combo of the same size and around the same volume.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2015)

Kamikaze13 said:


> It is kinda useless to have a stack when you can get a combo of the same size and around the same volume.


I think you're missing his point.
A small combo can get you the same power/volume of a stack.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

That is what i meant lol.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Nah, I think you should buy at least a half stack (412 and separate head). The only way to understand is to experience the fun of hauling one around. Its something you have to do at least once. Then the combos might start to make sense. 

But its a process - you dare not shortcut any of the steps based on our internet musing. We all learned this the hard way, and you better too. Those are the lessons we carry with us.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2015)

Kamikaze13 said:


> That is what i meant lol.


I haven't had enough coffee yet.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Are you any closer to choosing an amp? This bad boy says page 9 and I feel like it's going in circles. We are all still trying to help, mind you.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

No idea. I sure have gained knowledge about this stuff. Worry not. I thank you all for your help, this is one of the reasons I joined this forum.

I surely like stacks but again, who doesn't at some point.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2015)

I know that your parents want you to buy new (warranty n' such), but, I would seriously
consider sorbz62's JCM900 combo (4 th item). 100 watt stack sound packed into a nice combo.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

You're moving back to Cuba, presumably to live? Personally, I'd get a small combo of some sort and then wait until I got there to buy anything else. That way you can get what you want to go with the space you have and the people you're going to be playing with. One would think that a container on a boat would get checked very closely by customs. They do in Vancouver.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Ready - aim - aim - aim -aim - aim ..... And repeat. 

Buy 3-4 30 watt 1x12 Ss combos in good shape for >$125. Brings with, sell three of them there. Do same
For electric guitars. 

We're way beyond informing. 80% of the suggestions are sound. Think weight and convenience first. 

I came, I hung around and I'm gone.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Last year i took with me a First Act strat and a 7W beginner amp which I bought used for $80 including taxes. Sold it in Cuba for 160 CUC which is around 200CDN so there you go. I already own two combos. I would really like to own a nice small stack, that is why I thought of the Micro Terror and 1×8 stack.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I think what sambonee and other are hinting as is shit or get off the pot. People here are a wonderful source of info, but when you look for suggestions repeatedly and don't act on any, the help will dry up so to speak....now get out there, buy something and announce your NAD!


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

As I said on one of the posts above, I appreciate your help and i will wait until I have enough money to get the amp that i really want. I thank all of the people that have helped me and don't worry i'll make sure that I post a NAD when i get that amp. Thank you all.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't get me wrong and I hope I didn't come across as a dick...of course your posts, thoughts and contributions are welcome here. Thats what this place is about.
I've just noticed from my own threads that there comes a point where people tapped out if I didn't make a decision. A PM might have been the better thing for me to do however...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm just at the point where I'm more blunt about things. Still the non-confrontational type, but I'm not fearing repercussions for pointing stuff out either .

And yes, keep on contributing to the community. While you may not have given us an answer to your question yet, you aren't exactly a trouble-maker


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Sorry if I caused any trouble to any of you guys. Thank you for yer help and i'll keep you informed.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Kamikaze13 said:


> Sorry if I caused any trouble to any of you guys. Thank you for yer help and i'll keep you informed.


No trouble. You are looking for something. You got a multitude of suggestions. You have a budget. You'll find your amp. Maybe a combo but it sounds like you have one or two so try renting a mini stack and see what it's like.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Or even find a store with a room where volume isnt a problem and test away. 

I still think that if you bought 3-4 Ss modeling amps you'd do best in Cuba as they'd sell asap and you make some money.

That's my motto. Get the hobby to pay for itself. Or at least subsidize. Crossing borders is often one of the best chances anyone has in finding opportunities to make some cash.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

That is what has been suggested by my parents and that is what i'll do. I'll buy 3 cheapo second hand amps and a cheapo guitar, spend around 200CDN. Take them to Cuba on my summer vacation and sell them. Sell everything in Cuba for around 270 or 300 CuC. CUC is at around the same exchange rate as US dollar so the exchange rate will benefit me if it stays like it is now. Add the 300 CUC (around 400 CDN) to my savings and I should be able to get what I want. That is the plan lol.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

I like your motto and I bet my wallet will like it too.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Didn't read all the posts ,,

I just picked up a Line 6 Flextone III for a $100. and a G-Dec 30 for $50. ... So there are some good deals out there..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That's what a flextone is worth


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> That's what a flextone is worth


Nice try ...

I've tried the spider line and they suck, to me any ways ..Tried there pod and it wasn't to my liking,

But the Flextone III actually sounds very good. ..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That's still what it's worth, regardless of how it sounds.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> That's still what it's worth, regardless of how it sounds.


 I guess you know what they say about opinions ..

ebay they go for $275. US.

Kijji over $300.

that was just on a quick search .. ..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

List for, or sell for?


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

OK just read all the posts ,
I have had the Fender Mustang 100, Vox Valvetonix vt. 100, And now have Line 6 Flextone III, Fender G-Dec30 ,Had the Peavy Classic 30 ,as well,Had others but to much to mention..Since these are the ones talked about. This is how I would rate them, Have to add ,I had the Traynor 40 watt combo and now have the Fender Hot rod 40 watt combo.. I do have other Tube amps as well..
these are just my thoughts having owned them..

1) Fender Hot Rod (still own it)
2) Peavy Classic 30 (but it has no standby switch) (sold )
3) Traynor 40 Combo (might be more reliable doesn't sound as good as the other two ) (sold)
4) Flextone III (still own it)
5) Vox Valvetonix (sold)
6) Fender Mustang (sold)
7) G-Dec 30 (great as a small practice amp.) (still own it)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Just nitpicking, but two of the 7 you listed are recent purchases (as per a few posts up) so does the "still own it" really count in the case of those two? I'd rank them, but put (new purchase) instead


----------

